# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  أخطر طريق جبلي في العالم

## mohamed73

صور لأخطر الطرق الجبلية في بوليفيا في أمريكا الجنوبية.

----------


## salihmob

دا انا لو مجنون مش حامشي فيه

----------


## narosse27

> دا انا لو مجنون مش حامشي فيه

 
merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## EZEL

شكرا أخ محمد عالصور , بالفعل صور طرقات خطرة جدا ..تحياتي

----------

